# Link to Archived ICC BB Posts



## Mule (Oct 30, 2009)

ICC Archived BB Posts


----------



## mjesse (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Kinda weird, like seeing a ghost or pix of a dead relative  

Great to have the resource back though!

Not really the same without being able to add on.

I'm stayin' here...My new home


----------



## Mule (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Just went to it and checked "Todays Active Posts"

Bulletin Board Archive

  ICC Bulletin Board

my profile login | search | faq | forum home

*FYI  *

*Sorry, there are no new posts today. *

» Please use your browser's back button to return.

ICC Home Page

Powered by UBB.classic™ 6.7.3


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Don't feel bad.

I have the membership through the municipality and every time I log on and go to the discussions (which they list as a number of 5, 6, 12, etc) I open up the thread and find that there are not only no new discussions but the old ones don't show up either.

Sad.


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Sad doesn't begin to describe the mess they made. As far as I am concerned their bulletin board no longer exists.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

The former BB as we knew it doesn't exist anymore, but it is nice that we can use it at a resource as an archive reference. I was srprised that for now, there doesn't appear to be any deletions to previous posts, particularly ones referencing this BB. I had a couple, and they are still in there.


----------



## Frank (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Mayhaps the competition from this BB vs their new communities of interest will spark some thought.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: Link to Archived ICC BB Posts

Frank, I doubt it after visiting with the board last week. They just don't get it or they just don't care. They can stick their "communities of interests" where the sun dosen't shine.


----------

